# Betta Rubra's



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I found 2 pair of these and am thinking about them for my 29 gallon. I will have to do some rehoming on the tank but will cory's a nd a couple of otto's be ok?

My main concern is from what I read they need temps in the mid 70's? My house stays at 80 and sometimes 82 during the day when at work. will this be a problem. They are from a breeder. Is their anything special I need to know about these?

Betta rubra


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lucky, I can never find wild bettas here! You'll want to talk to Bev about them though.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone? I sure I am going to overpay on these just looking for a little advice first. I just picked up a new 20L from Petco $17.49 out the door. So I may empty my 29 or start a new one.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont know much about rubras, bev will be able to help. I keep simplex and the tank stays around 76-77 in my house. If it turns outit might be a problem maybe you can position a fan by the top of the tank to cool the water?


----------

